# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Evening Ride Sat June 17th



## None (Jun 9, 2017)

Install a jewel reflector and power up that torpedo, the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride is Saturday, June 17th!  Heating up here in the SGV so evening rides it is until it cools down again.




https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...f4c731c790dc6!8m2!3d34.1487038!4d-118.0021401

*Meet up at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle @ 4:00PM, Kickstands up at 5:00PM
*
Drinks and snacks available at Merengue, Coffee Bean, Starbucks, all close by.
We'll head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains, then it's the dinnertimes at a local joint.
We'll be out after sundown so front and rear lights are a good idea.
Be advised: there will be a brief hill-climb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope to see you there!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 9, 2017)

Kewl

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm gonna charge up the batteries for my lights and head out that way Saturday sounds like a good time[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jun 12, 2017)

TheDXjedi said:


> I'm gonna charge up the batteries for my lights and head out that way Saturday sounds like a good time[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sweet! Glad you're coming out!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 12, 2017)

we will be there gotta test out the wife's new Shelby


----------



## None (Jun 12, 2017)

the2finger said:


> we will be there gotta test out the wife's new Shelby




OOOOo can't wait to see it!


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmmm......possibly interested. My pops and I will be down at the Pomona Father's day car show and swap for the weekend. Pops is getting up there in age (73 years young) so... it's father son weekend. If i can pull him away...we would need two bikes to borrow with lights and a safe place to park his hot rod Roadster for the evening until we got back on bikes.. We're staying in his R.V. in Pomona but would have to drive the hot rod to the bike spot...... HMMM.......


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh and my pops doesn't drink so.... that might put a damper on things. Me on the other hand... well you know. Lol


----------



## None (Jun 12, 2017)

slick said:


> Hmmm......possibly interested. My pops and I will be down at the Pomona Father's day car show and swap for the weekend. Pops is getting up there in age (73 years young) so... it's father son weekend. If i can pull him away...we would need two bikes to borrow with lights and a safe place to park his hot rod Roadster for the evening until we got back on bikes.. We're staying in his R.V. in Pomona but would have to drive the hot rod to the bike spot...... HMMM.......




I'm pretty sure we've got enough bikes to go around! I mean I've got a few girls bikes even. Haha it'd be awesome if you two came. @fordmike65 can spare a bike or two I'm sure.


----------



## None (Jun 12, 2017)

slick said:


> Oh and my pops doesn't drink so.... that might put a damper on things. Me on the other hand... well you know. Lol




I'll have a pop with him. Haha


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2017)

Mainly need a spot for the hot rod to be ok sitting for a few hours...and him to say ok. I'm sure he'd be ok with going for a ride.  His first bike was a huffy radio bike back in 1956.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2017)

slick said:


> Hmmm......possibly interested. My pops and I will be down at the Pomona Father's day car show and swap for the weekend. Pops is getting up there in age (73 years young) so... it's father son weekend. If i can pull him away...we would need two bikes to borrow with lights and a safe place to park his hot rod Roadster for the evening until we got back on bikes.. We're staying in his R.V. in Pomona but would have to drive the hot rod to the bike spot...... HMMM.......



I like the idea.
Maybe I'l bring a son or two and make it a Father's Day Ride Eve. with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## None (Jun 13, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I like the idea.
> Maybe I'l bring a son or two and make it a Father's Day Ride Eve. with the Foothill Flyers!




Do it.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 15, 2017)

HILLCLIMB? Good thing my treadmill test went OK. Guess I'm bringing a tow rope.


----------



## None (Jun 16, 2017)

Who's all in!?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm down


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 16, 2017)

slick said:


> Hmmm......possibly interested. My pops and I will be down at the Pomona Father's day car show and swap for the weekend. Pops is getting up there in age (73 years young) so... it's father son weekend. If i can pull him away...we would need two bikes to borrow with lights and a safe place to park his hot rod Roadster for the evening until we got back on bikes.. We're staying in his R.V. in Pomona but would have to drive the hot rod to the bike spot...... HMMM.......



In down town Monrovia it's a safe place to park a nice hot rod no one will mess with it , my pops has a 1955 Chevy and we go all the time in Monrovia and its safe , but just watch out for the sings of the hours parked .... if i was going ill let you use two of my bikes but ill be in long beach .... have fun with your pop's enjoy your time and his   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 16, 2017)

the2finger said:


> HILLCLIMB? Good thing my treadmill test went OK. Guess I'm bringing a tow rope.




...brief. It's at the start, not terribly bad, and not long. The payoff is nice too


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 16, 2017)

[emoji119]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm not sure if we'll make it. My dad's back is sore so....not sure if he's up for it.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 16, 2017)

TOWROPE! WITH MIKE TOWING


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 16, 2017)

Its my wifes 14th annual 21st birthday. So, I must be a good hubby and spend time with her. Next Time...


----------



## the2finger (Jun 16, 2017)

Boy, I don't want to do the math on that one


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Boy, I don't want to do the math on that one



It's easy,she's 21.


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'll be there... ready to ride.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2017)

I love the Foothill Flyers rides, especially the night rides! .... will do my best to make it, it's 50/50 at this point, but gonna try.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 17, 2017)

Yup, roadster show in the morning, home for a nap, then drive back down.


----------



## iswingping (Jun 17, 2017)

I might be passing through for this.  Buying a vehicle in San Diego, then driving back.  Time frame might work out.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I love the Foothill Flyers rides, especially the night rides! .... will do my best to make it, it's 50/50 at this point, but gonna try.




I would LOVE to see you there!!!


----------



## King Louie (Jun 17, 2017)

Back at work and working overtime


----------



## the2finger (Jun 17, 2017)

So is mine


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2017)

Monrovia is beautiful and the ride is great, but it's the people that make it so fun... a great group! 

I highly recommend this ride to anyone who has never been before.


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Back at work and working overtime




Sharks! Hope you make it out.


----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2017)

Not guna make it. My dad's back is too sore to ride. Sorry gang. Next time.


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

slick said:


> Not guna make it. My dad's back is too sore to ride. Sorry gang. Next time.




No worries @slick. Hope he feels better soon. Enjoy your time together, man. And...






To you both!!!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 17, 2017)

Aw man ,not guna make it with all the traffic.Next time.[emoji30]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2017)

slick said:


> Not guna make it. My dad's back is too sore to ride. Sorry gang. Next time.



Too bad, was gonna bring him the radio bike to ride

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2017)

Uh oh.....


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 483180




Dude, another one???


----------



## slick (Jun 17, 2017)

Desireé said:


> No worries @slick. Hope he feels better soon. Enjoy your time together, man. And...
> 
> View attachment 482715
> 
> ...




Thanks Desiree!! Looks like you guys had a blast. The beers look refreshing too right now.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 17, 2017)

The Monrovia curse strikes again


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2017)

Aw, man! Looks like so much fun. Sadly, I missed it, I had home duties today...  but at least I missed it for a good cause... I actually went out to King Louie's and bought a 1980 Cruiser 5! 

I'm sure Louie and I both will make the next one! 

I missed seeing your smiling face Desiree... next time for sure. 

My new ride! I love riding this thing... thanks again Louie!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like another fun filled ride, great pics!


----------



## King Louie (Jun 18, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Aw, man! Looks like so much fun. Sadly, I missed it, I had home duties today...  but at least I missed it for a good cause... I actually went out to King Louie's and bought a 1980 Cruiser 5!
> 
> I'm sure Louie and I both will make the next one!
> 
> ...



Glad it found a good home , enjoy and see you out at the next ride


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2017)

made it to the ride an hour late cause i cant read...lol.caught up to everyone due to an unfortunate flat.ride was fun.

didnt stay for dinner so we could get home earlier than last month.great night, till the wagons fuel pump died about 30 miles from home.monrovia curse? Im gonna blame it on the autozone pump.thank god for a good friend with a new diesel gmc and big car trailer.love ya dave! So much for gettin home early!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2017)

I also need to give my wife big kudos for her understanding and general total koolness when the car broke.shes great!


----------



## None (Jun 18, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> I also need to give my wife big kudos for her understanding and general total koolness when the car broke.shes great!




Heck yes!!! She's awesome!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 18, 2017)

Let's hear it for all the girlfriends and wives who are cool like that! And happy father's day to all the dads out there.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2017)

Okay, so who else is feelin' the burn today from yesterday eve's ride?


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh yeah!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 19, 2017)

Hope to make the next one, looks like another good time!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

